# نرحب بالمهندس alshangiti مشرفا على قسم هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم



## الشخيبي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

أعزائي المهندسين والمهندسات

باسمكم جميعا

أرحب بالمهندس يحيى الشنقيطي

(alshangiti)

مشرفا على قسم هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم


مبارك عليك أخي الإشراف 

ومرحبا بك في كوكبة الإشراف..


نسأل الله لك التوفيق والعون في حمل هذه الأمانة



وأهلا وسهلا بك 
​*


----------



## الياس عبد النور (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك لنا بك اخي العزيز وارجو من الله التوفيق والسداد لك ولكل الاخوة العاملين على هذا الملتقى 
واسال الله لك التوفيق والعون في حمل هذه الأمانة
اخوكم الياس عبد النور
​


----------



## الفريد الأول (28 سبتمبر 2011)

أتمنى لك التوفيق اخي الكريم والف مبروك


----------



## اراس الكردي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك لك اخي الكريم يحيى

نسأل الله لك التوفيق في مهمة الاشراف


----------



## محمد حمزه (28 سبتمبر 2011)

أهلا بك ومرحبا أخي المهندس يحيى الشنقيطي مشرفا وزميلا نتشرف بزمالته

أسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## العربي ناصر (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك لك الاشراف
 واتمنى لك التوفيق في مهمتك


----------



## م.عماد ك (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك لك أخي الكريم
ونسأل الله العزيز أن يوفقك لما فيه مصلحة ومصلحة أخوانك


----------



## mohamedtop (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك ومزيد من التقدم والتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك لكم يا مهندسنا ... وأتمنى لك التوفيق وإنجاز المهام على أتم وجه


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
نعم الاختيار


----------



## تولين (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*الف أهلا ومرحبا بالاخ المهندس وزميلي في الاشراف يحيى **مشرفا *

* أسأل الله لك التوفيق في مهامك*



*




*​


----------



## بشار رائد (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك لك اخي الكريم يحيى

نسأل الله لك التوفيق في مهمة الاشراف


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

موفق ان شاء الله...الله يعينك​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك مشرفنا .... تهانينا ياغالي ... تستاهل والله


----------



## سمندل السوداني (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروووك *مهندس يحيى الشنقيطي 
تهاني عاطـــرة لشخصك الكريم 
موّفق باذن الله ... اعانكـ الله

*







​


----------



## saad125xyz (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اما بعد اشكر الله
ثم اشكر اخي الكريم يحيى الشنقيطي
والله يوفقك الى كل خير ونحن نراك ابداعك وتميزك في هذا المنتدى
اخوك سعد


----------



## Al-Fox (28 سبتمبر 2011)

أتمنى لك التوفيق اخي الكريم والف مبروك


----------



## م عامر (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف مبروك لأخينا يحيى ثقة الإدارة به
ومبروك لملتقانا هذه المجموعة المباركة بإذن الله من المشرفين
نسأل الله أن يكون عملنا جميعاً خالصاً لوجهه الكريم​


----------



## يحي الحربي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

نبارك للاخ الكريم يحي الشنقيطي على ثقة ادارة الملتقى ونتمنى له التوفيق


----------



## فراشه الهندسة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مرحبا بكم معنا فى هيئة الاشراف وفقنا الله واياكم لما فيه الخير واصلاح


----------



## خالد السيد علي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك عليك الاشراف يا مهندس يحيى
واهلا وسهلا بك مشرفا واخا غالى
تقبل تحياتى واحترامى


----------



## عدالة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله والحمد لله 

الخير في ازدياد ومنهل العلوم تتبارك بأخوتي وتبارك لهم الف الف مبروك 

وارجو الله تعالى أن يجعل الخير على ايديكم ونجد الرخص في البنزين ومشتقات البترول 
وكثيراً من الذهب والقضة والماس من اعز الناس مشرقينا الافاضل


----------



## ماجد نجما (28 سبتمبر 2011)

congrates my dear


----------



## safety113 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك
ومن عالي الى اعلى
وبالتوفيق باذن الله


----------



## loveeee83 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك عليك يا غالي نورت وشرفت الملتقي


----------



## loveeee83 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروك نورت وشرفت الملتقي


----------



## noor-noor (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك عليك أخي الإشراف 

ومرحبا بك في كوكبة الإشراف..


----------



## khaledsamir1970 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*الف مبروك
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الشخيبي قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
> 
> أعزائي المهندسين والمهندسات
> 
> ...




....أهلا وسهلا بك.... نورتنا....


----------



## ابن البلد (28 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم الله


----------



## alshangiti (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا للجميع ونرجوا جميعا التوفيق


----------



## alshangiti (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا ولادارة الملتقى على هدا التكليف وارجو من الله التوفيق


----------



## alshangiti (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع واسأل الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## alshangiti (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا للجميع وفقنا الله جميعا لكل خير


----------



## نجانجا (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*أتمنى لك التوفيق اخي الكريم والف مبروك*


----------



## العقاب الهرم (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبار ك عليك الاشراف اخى
وفقك الله واعانك


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروك للأخ الشنقيتي


----------



## aidsami (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروك عليك اخي الكريم.

و بالتوفيق في جميع مساعيك الطيبة.


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووك


----------



## alshangiti (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه الخير


----------



## alshangiti (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alshangiti (28 سبتمبر 2011)

البركة فى الجميع والعمل بروح الفريق


----------



## agabeain (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروووووووك مهندسنا االغاااالى وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## agabeain (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## إبن جبير (28 سبتمبر 2011)

هلا بك ومرحبا أخي المهندس يحيى أسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## ج.ناردين (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك
دمتم بخير​


----------



## أبومنة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك أخى الكريم


----------



## safoo sn (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك على الاشراف و ان شاء الله بالتوفيق


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (28 سبتمبر 2011)

1000000000000000000 مبروك


----------



## alshangiti (28 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks 
 quadrillion


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
أرحب بأخي المهندس يحيى الشنقيطي (alshangiti)
مشرفا على قسم هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم
مع تمنياتي له بالتوفيق في مهمته
مع تحياتي
*


----------



## mehdi09 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

أتمنى لك التوفيق اخي الكريم والف مبروك


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*حياك الله وبياك ومرحباً بك بين اخوتك 
ومبارك عليك ووفقك الله تعالى واعانك​*


----------



## ادور (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووك لك


----------



## لهون لهونى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

اهلا و سهلا يا اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس/دحيه (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووك واتمني لكم التوفيق


----------



## alshangiti (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا وتحياتى للجميع


----------



## م اخلاص (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## sematic (29 سبتمبر 2011)

تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## قندس (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مبارك .... والله يعينك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (30 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
مبارك انضمامك اعانك الله وبارك فيك


----------



## م. شاكر الجبوري (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك للزميل يحيى منصب الاشراف ،مع تمنياتنا لك بالتوفيق


----------



## alshangiti (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا وفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه الخير


----------



## mbakir88 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك اخي الكريم


----------



## raheeq al-wareed (30 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## kotoz99 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*أتمنى لك التوفيق اخي الكريم والف مبروك*


----------



## ابوالضحي (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخ الكريم المهندس يحي الشنقيطي ​ 





​ 
وأهلا وسهلا بك في كوكبة المشرفين..​ 
وفقك الله وسددك .​


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووووك..........


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (1 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم وفقه وأعنه.
اللهم آمين.


----------



## alshangiti (1 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للجميع وفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه الخير


----------



## حاتم حسنى (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## dlear2011 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

نسأل الله تعالى لك التوفيق وأن يعينك على هذا القسم المهم والحساس
وأن يوفقك إلى كل خير


----------



## coiffa (1 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## نور جابر (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك اخي الكريم 
وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضي واعانك علي نشر الوعي والثقافه العلميه لجميع مهندسي القسم والملتقي .


----------



## alishehab2 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*وفقك الله اخي يحيى الشنقيطي وانفع بك*


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (2 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووك و ان شاء الله مووفق


----------



## ياسين الزيدي (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك المهام اخي الكريم*


----------



## melzeery (2 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك لك التفوق والنجاح


----------



## المحاسب أحمد السيد (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك اخى الحبيب 
​


----------



## @ ايمن @ (3 أكتوبر 2011)

سعادة الاخ المهندس يحيى الشنقيطي
ابارك لك الاشراف والتميز الدائم
وابارك للمنتدى واعضائه هذا الاختيار الموفق
فالمهندس يحيى من الكفائات المميزه وله باع طويل في هذا المجال وقائد واداري محنك
ندعو الله ان يوفقك والجميع انشاءالله 
وتقبل مروري


اخوك
ايمن الحماص


----------



## alshangiti (3 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخوة الكرام شكرا جزيلا واعاننا الله جميعا لما فيه الخير


----------



## أيسر عفش (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*نسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد وأن يعينك على أداء هذه الأمانة*


----------



## محمودشمس (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله......
*


----------



## mausa (4 أكتوبر 2011)

نسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد لما فيه الخير والصلاح


----------



## كاردينيا82 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووووووك من ...كاردينيا...


----------



## عمراياد (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## samehaly1980 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## عبدالستار خيرالله (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق زمبروك


----------



## يوسف الغريب (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## eng.the future (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك للزميل الكريم ونسأل الله أن يوفقه وأن يعينه على الاشراف ومهامه


----------



## عبدالله ملكية (5 أكتوبر 2011)

(العلماء ورثة الانبياء)
الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
وندعو الله يضاعف لك في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## alshangiti (5 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا واعاننا الله على عمل الخير لوجهه سبحانه


----------



## haytham.a.e (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووك


----------



## عمر الصادق (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم وفقه لما فيه خير


----------



## مختار مطر (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك اخى ، الامنيات لكم بالتوفيق .


----------



## farwq25 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك أخي الإشراف


----------



## المهندس 2012 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروووووووووك


----------



## amr awad (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## Securitysuite (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبارك لك اخي الكريم يحيى

*


----------



## العيون الدامعة (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك الاشراف


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (8 أكتوبر 2011)

لك كل التقدير والاحترام مع تحياتي


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (8 أكتوبر 2011)

العيون الدامعة قال:


> مبروك الاشراف


 بالتوفيق يارب


----------



## جابر 1973 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا


----------



## wbellol (8 أكتوبر 2011)

نسأل الله اتوفيق


----------



## engahasan (8 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmedt2222 (8 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## sayed2051 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t287150.html#ixzz1adn1odsk

*​*مبارك لنا بك اخي العزيز وارجو من الله التوفيق والسداد لك*


----------



## thz46 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك لك اخى المهندس على هذه الثقة ونتمنى لك التوفيق والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيه وبه


----------



## سما الاسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله


----------



## mzaid (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر لك


----------



## alshangiti (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للجميع واعاننا الله جميعا على عمل الخير دائما


----------



## النصرة (9 أكتوبر 2011)

اسال الله لك التوفيق يا اخي الكريم


----------



## ramymahmoud1960 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## eslam abdel kreem (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووك


----------



## amira_oo (10 أكتوبر 2011)

وأهلا وسهلا بك 

​


----------



## sonofthelight (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## احمدمحمدعمار (11 أكتوبر 2011)

Waterless green Qatar الاسم الاول في الشرق الاوسط للعشب الصناعي او مايسمى بالنجيل / النجيلة الصناعية او الثيل الصناعي نحن الوكيل الحصرى لشركة امريكية عريقة فى مجال العشب الصناعى مصنعنا الرئيسى بولاية كاليفورنيا ولدينا اتصالات وعلاقات تجارية مع معظم مصنعى العشب الصناعى على مستوى العالم نفخر بأننا أصحاب اكثر خبرة في هذا المجال والافضل اسعارًا وعلى ان الاستعداد لتنفيذ اي مشاريع للشعب الصناعى سواء لأغراض التجميل او حول برك السباحة او المجمعات التجارية او المجمعات السكنية وايضا ملاعب كرة القدم فى اى دولة ويمكننا ان نبيع المواد فقط او المواد مع التركيب لذا ندعوا الجميع للتفضل والاطلاع على موقعنا الالكترونىwww.waterlessgreenqatar.com ولدينا منتجات معتمدة من الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم ( فيفا ) ونفذنا عدد كبير جدا من الحدائق المنزلية وساحات المدارس والفنادق والمجمعات التجارية كما قمنا بتنفيذ عدد كبير من ملاعب كرة القدم الاستثمارية فى دول عربية عديدة. ونرحب بتقديم الاستشارات فى هذا المجال ... 

Waterless green qatar
duha - qatar
Tel:+974 66 88 3131
Mobile:+974 555 401 24
E-mail: [email protected]
[email protected]
Website: www.waterlessgreenqatar.com


First name in the Middle East for artificial turf, We are the exclusive agent for a U.S. company, The main factory in California and we have contacts and business relationships with most of the manufacturers of artificial turf in the world, We are proud owners of more experience in this area and the best prices and we can do any artificial grass projects, whether for cosmetic purposes or around swimming pools or commercial complexes or residential complexes and also football in any country, We can also sell materials or materials with the installation, so we invite everyone to visit and see our website on www.waterlessgreenqatar.com, We have products certified by the International Federation of Football Association (FIFA) and implemented a very large number of home gardens and playgrounds of schools, hotels, commercial complexes, as we have implemented a large number of football fields of investment in many Arab countries. We welcome the offer consultations in this field.


----------



## م.الحمادي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك الاشراف على قسم هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم


----------



## في خاطري شيء (11 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا


----------



## odwan (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك مشرفنا الكريم
نتمنى لكم التوفيق والسداد


----------

